# Fließendes Wasser



## Xardul (10. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute!

Ich bin noch etwas neu hier und hätte eine Frage:
Kann mir jemand erklären wie man fließendes Wasser machen kann?
Ich habe mal ein Versuch gewagt  Hier bitte zum anschauen & beurteilen:

http://www.gregor-kovacs.de/logos/wassa2.jpg

Danke für euere Hilfe.
Gregor


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. Januar 2002)

Hier ist ein Tut:

Nicht unbedingt fließendes Wasser, ABER brauchbar....

http://www.ideenreich.com/photoshop/photoshop_tipps_20.shtml


----------



## Xardul (10. Januar 2002)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort!

Ehm, das Wasser habe ich auch schon hinbekommen!
http://www.gregor-kovacs.de/logos/wassa3.jpg
))

Ich bräuchte ein Tut für wirklich "fließendes" Wasser, also als würde man es aus einem Wasserhahn fließen lassen (wie auf meinem Bild).
Trotzdem DANKE!

Für weitere Tutorials wäre ich Dankbar!
Gregor


----------



## Xardul (11. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute!

Könnte mir bitte JEMAND erklären wie ich fließendes Wasser mit Photoshop 6.0 machen kann? Bitte, ich brauche das umbedingt!
Oder geht es einfach nicht? Wenn es nicht geht bitte sagen 

Danke, Gregor


----------



## elgo (11. Januar 2002)

Vielleicht so?
Ich hab des grad in 1 min gemacht einfach das ganz normal wasser mit dem Filter Bewegungsunschärfe behandelt.


----------



## Xardul (12. Januar 2002)

Hi

Sieht net schlecht aus!
Für mich sieht es aber immer noch nicht nach richtigem Wasser aus!
(Nur mal so ne Frage: hast du da Bewegungsunschärfe benutzt?)
Trotzdem Vielen Dank!

Für weitere Antworten wäre ich dankbar  

cYa Gregor


----------



## Z-r0 (12. Januar 2002)

Natürlich ist das motion blur


----------



## Xardul (13. Januar 2002)

Hi

Woops, habe wohl bei dem vorherigen Thread, den letzten Teil des
Satzes übersehen  

Gibt es noch ein Paar Comments?
Ich bin Ratlos 

Gregor


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. Januar 2002)

so?


----------



## Xardul (13. Januar 2002)

Hi smallB

Danke für deinen Beitrag!
Hmm, est tut mir leid, dass ich so viel rummeckere.
So etwas habe ich auch schon hinbekommen:
http://www.gregor-kovacs.de/logos/wasser.jpg

Ich würde aber eher zu dem 3D-Stil wie hier: 
http://www.gregor-kovacs.de/logos/wassa3.jpg 
tendieren.

Ich weiß nicht wie ich das noch verbessern könnte, sieht ein bisschen komisch aus  

Gregor


----------



## 4ce (13. Januar 2002)

also nur so am rande 
ich würd fast garnicht mit blau arbeiten!
ich würd ersst den hahn aufn hintergrund setzen und dann ne art transparentes tentakel unter den hahn setzen!
Weil wie wir alle wissen ist wasser nicht blau.
Mitn par filtern müsstest du schon ganz coole ergebnisse erreichen.
wie gesagt der hintergrund ist da entscheidend damit das echt aussieht.
wer will denn schon nen wasserhahn haben der irgend ne blaue suppe spuckt?
Vielleicht helfen dir meine ideen?


----------



## Duddle (13. Januar 2002)

[ot]

wasser ist NICHT BLAU?!

...

dann sollt ich vielleicht doch ma nen klempner holen


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. Januar 2002)

wasser ist nicht blau.
Dreht mal den wasserhahn auf und guckt euch das an, nix blau, weiss


----------



## Xardul (13. Januar 2002)

Hi,

Danke schon mal für die Tipps!
Ich probiere es aus und werde es euch präsentieren.

Gregor


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. Januar 2002)

wenn dann so, also wenn der hahn voll aufgedreht ist


----------



## Xardul (13. Januar 2002)

Apropos, smallB

Ich will dich ungerne korrigieren, aber das Wasser ist auch nicht weiß. Ich nehme an, dass an dem Waschbecken liegt, dass es für dich als weiß erscheint! 
Wenn es regnet sind die Regentropfen auch nicht weiß (außer im Winter)!

CyA Gregor
:-(


----------



## 4ce (13. Januar 2002)

jo siehste sieht schon besser aus
wenn de jetzt noch mitm hintergrund arbeitest dann wrids starg


----------



## Z-r0 (13. Januar 2002)

Wasser ist einfach transparent, so wie glas


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Xardul _
> *Apropos, smallB
> 
> Ich will dich ungerne korrigieren, aber das Wasser ist auch nicht weiß. Ich nehme an, dass an dem Waschbecken liegt, dass es für dich als weiß erscheint!
> ...



natürlich ist wasser weiß wenn man den wasserhahn voll aufdreht! Hab es mir doch 10 minuten angeschaut, damit ich es nachmachen kann 
oder ist das durchsichtig?


----------



## Sovok (13. Januar 2002)

ruhiges wasser ist transparent
dass licht durch sich bewegende wasserteilchen (fließendes wasser) nich durchscheinen kann dürfte doch klar sein
stell einfach noch ne wasserflasche neben den offenen wasserhahn *g*

ma wieder ne diskussion die keiner brauch


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Januar 2002)

Diese Wasserhahndiskusion, bzw. fließendes Wasser:

· BLAU
· WEIß
· TRANSPARENT

wird langsam nebensächlich , langweilig und geht unter garant am Ziel vorbei....


----------



## Xardul (13. Januar 2002)

*Ende*

Okay, Jungs/Mädels

also hiermit beende ich diese nebensächliche Diskussion!
Vielen Dank für euere Beiträge! (bitte keine Antworten mehr, die Mods werden es sicherlich nicht mehr mögen)
Ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen (keine Ironie!)

cYa Gregor :|


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Januar 2002)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe auch einmal progiert das Wasser zum fließen
zu bringen... schaut euch mal meinen Versuch an -
vielleicht hilfts euch ja ein wenig weiter ...

Bis dann dann


----------



## soraxdesign (19. Januar 2002)

*grml* mein wasser ist rostfarben...*lol*


----------



## Precifix (20. Januar 2002)

hmm wäre dann zwar nich richtig selbstgemacht aber egal, mittel zum zweck, nimmn fotoaparat und machn foto, dann ausschneiden undn bissel bearbeiten, dann denke ich hast du das realistischte wasser  *GGGG*


----------



## kartoon (20. Januar 2002)

hmm ...... wasser muss ja geringfügig blau sein sonst säh das meer woll n büschen anders aus oda ?


----------



## Precifix (20. Januar 2002)

dat mehr is nich blau, steck kopp rein und kugg nach, vonw eitem erscheint das blau, durch reflexionen des himmels, hinzu kommen die tiefenlichter des meeres und duch die masse an wasser wird es auhc dunkel, das heisst das reflektierte blau vom himmel wird durch die masse an wasser dunkel reflektiert und erscheint somit blau


----------



## Xardul (20. Januar 2002)

@ Mythos007

Hi!
das Bild sieht echt cool aus, hast du das mit Photoshop gemacht?
Wenn ja, könntest du mir und evtl. noch anderen interessenten erläutern wie du das kreiert hast 

Danke 
Gregor


----------



## Mythos007 (20. Januar 2002)

Hallo Xardul, Chellaz zusammen,

Also das Bild habe ich mit Photoshop 6.0 
gezeichnet, ist aber bis auf den Style für
den Wasserhahn auch in Photoshop 5.5 machbar,
da ich nur die Standart Filter genutzt habe...

aber wie genau ? hmm verdammt - also ich bin nicht
nach einem Tutorial vorgegangen sonder habe mir
Gedanken gemacht, wie das Wasser denn auszusehen
hat, natürlich habe ich auch eure Anregungen
bezüglich des Wassers genutzt und natürlich habe 
ich mir das ganze auch in Natura angesehen *g* -
bis das Bild fertig war sind bestimmt 132 m³ Wasser
durchgelaufen *rolf*

leider kann ich Dir nicht mehr genau sagen wie
ich zu diesem Ergebnis gekommen bin muss mal meine
History durchschauen ... 

Wenn es euch interessiert, schreib ich auch gern mal
ein tutorial ;o)

Tjoaa - ich denke mal dass Dir das jetzt nicht 
wirklich weitergeholfen hat, aber wie gesagt 
ich melde mich nocheinmal ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## elgo (20. Januar 2002)

Gibt es bei PS 6.0 eine History die die Arbeitsschritte aufzeichnet?


----------



## Xardul (21. Januar 2002)

@ Mythos007 

Vielen Dank für deine bemühungen 
Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn du ein Tut machen würdest.
Bis dann
Gregor


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Januar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

Ok - ich mach mich mal ans Tutorial - kann aber
bis zum We dauern weil ich in der Woche noch 
arbeiten muss und meine Freundin will ich ja 
auch nicht vernachlässigen *zwinker zwinker*

Also bis dann dann euer Mythos

N.s: Das Forum ist fetteste Sahne !


----------



## Z-r0 (22. Januar 2002)

*gespannt wart*


achund lol@ wasser muss blau sein, da das meer ja auch blau ist  . Die schule ist auch nciht mehr das, was sie mal war ( 9.klasse bin  )


----------



## Precifix (23. Januar 2002)

hehe merkt mayn, denn waasssaaaa is nich blau, hoert mir keina zu? das blau kommt vom Himmel, und wenn jetz einer kommt der himmel is helllblau und wasser im meer dunkel, das kommt wegen der tiefen. grrrrr wieso hoert mir keina zu? ich hab das nachgeschaut man 

...so long


----------



## Z-r0 (23. Januar 2002)

Ist klar... hab doch auch nicht gesagt das wasser blau ist sondern an sich transparent. Das sollte nicht so ernst gemeint sein, deshalb dieses smile ->   , k?


----------



## loki (23. Januar 2002)

auch der himmel ist nicht blau...

nur weil das sonnenlicht prismenhaft durch die atmosphäre zerlegt wird, ist der himmel noch lange nicht blau... aber er scheint blau zu sein ;o)


loki


----------



## Precifix (23. Januar 2002)

lool,  ok einigen wir uns daruaf, das nichts auf dieser welt farbig ist, back to the fiftees, nur noch s/w *GG*


----------



## Z-r0 (23. Januar 2002)

Hm... nen lieber doch nicht 
Sagen wir der Himmel und wasser snd nicht blau und wolken dann auch nicht weiß, oder?


----------



## Alphator (29. Januar 2002)

jetzt is die brühe net mehr blau sondern grau!!
ich würd erstmal en richtig guten hintergrund dahinter basteln, die struktur von deinem wasser is schon ganz ok, aber ich würd das  kaum einfärben. sprich das wasser so transparent wie möglich machen, so das der hintergrund noch durchschimmert. irgendwo auf der page gibts en tut für aufsteigende luftblasen im wasser. wenn du da eine bastelst un die 19345345 mal kopierst und ganz klein in den wasserstrahl reinfriemelst kommt das vielleicht net schlecht, is nur so ne idee, weil wenn ich nen wasserhahn aufdreh sind da au immer verwirbelungen und wasserbläschen vom druck und so *grin
auf jeden fall is der hintergrund wichtig!!!!

hoff ich konnt dir vielleicht helfen

alphator


----------



## Xardul (29. Januar 2002)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank Alphator!

Sehr gute Idee.
Ich werde es ausprobieren 

Gregor


----------



## kasi (6. Mai 2002)

Mal was anderes zu eurer Farbdiskussion:

Ihr wolltet fließendes Wasser.

Ich hätt ne Idee für nen Wasserfall. Bloß das einzige porblem dabei is glaub ich, das man da wahrscheinlich Eyecandy 4000 dazu braucht. Aber ich glaub das ist auch nicht des Rätsels Lösung....


----------



## Z-r0 (6. Mai 2002)

eigenltich kann man alles, was mit den filtern geht auch so machen, oder?


----------



## kasi (7. Mai 2002)

*wirklich keine Filter?*

@ Z-r0
Also man kann sicher nicht alles ohne Filter machen. Denk bloß mal an die blendenflecke, den Chromeffekt oder an (Differenz-)wolken. Ich würd gern mal wissen wie du das ohne einen einzigen Filter machen willst. Wobei die drei genannten nicht einmal die schwiereigsten sind... (KPT, Eyecandy...)


----------



## kartoon (7. Mai 2002)

ich glaube er meinte das man alle eyecandy funktionen auch mit photoshop nachmachen kann ....

naja glaub ich


----------



## kasi (7. Mai 2002)

Ja gut wenn er das meinte, dann tut es mir leid. 
Gut ein paar kann man selbst nachmachen, aber bei ein paar geht es nicht oder das Ergebnis ist nicht das selbe oder es sieht etwas stark "gekünstelt" aus. Wenn mich jemand eines besseren belehren will, soll er das tun.


----------



## Götterpapi (7. Mai 2002)

du kannst in Photoshop über die ACTIONs ne ACTION aufnehmen, dann kannste deine Augenommen Arbeitsschritte immer wieder wiederholen 
Nur so Las tipp.


----------



## kasi (8. Mai 2002)

@ Götterpapi

Eigentlich ging das um das Nachmachen von Eyecandyfunktionen. Und da war ich eben der meinung....
Mir sind Aktionen schon seit längerem bekannt....


----------



## TheMike (5. Juni 2002)

*anhängliches ...*

nur damit ich diesen thread auch noch mit meinem kommentar bereichere: es wäre sinnvoll, wenn ihr links zu bildbeispielen einsetzt, diese beispiele auch n weilchen online lässt ... denn die threads werden wahrscheinlich auch noch nach monaten angeguckt, und wenn jemand schreibt: ich möchte den effekt wie auf dem bild nachmachen, und das bild is nimmer zu sehen, is das n bissel blöd ... 

und: wasser is net blau ... und überhaupt hat nichts eine farbe, aber alles reflektiert das licht auf andere weise, und jede wellenlänge hat ne andere farbe. darum sehen wir die welt farbig ...   ;-)


----------



## kasi (6. Juni 2002)

@TheMike
Gut wegen die werden jetzt bei Adobe plugins zur Darstellung auf anderen Planeten etnwickelt.
Wär ja schade, wenn man auf dem Mond das anders sieht...


----------



## freekazoid (6. Juni 2002)

kann das sein dass dieser thread schon fast 5 monate alt ist oder verguck ich mich da?
scheint schon laaaaange erledigt zu sein...


----------



## boris (28. Juni 2002)

wieso schließt ihn dann niemand?! komisch.
sonst wird sofort geschlossen, falls ein thread zum OT mutiert 
ciao


----------

